# Stop and smell the flowers



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

or weeds

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How cutet, her white muzzle fluff looks like another flower... do you think she has to work at being sweet?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She's too cute!!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a wee doll!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> How cutet, her white muzzle fluff looks like another flower... do you think she has to work at being sweet?


haha yes. ( refer to post about her bath  )

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Lovely pictures of the lovely Willow


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah sweet little Willow 

How big is she now Donna? 
Do you think she'll match Jake in size?

Lovely pics

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah sweet little Willow
> 
> How big is she now Donna?
> Do you think she'll match Jake in size?
> ...


I am sure she will be his size. She is 8 pounds and stands almost ten inches at the shoulder. She us almost as tall as Penny. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh that is just too precious!! I love Willow, she is so cute


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Willow is such a delight! When she is not being a delight you can send her over here, we've got lots of those flowers for her to sniff in our garden


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

willow really is just too cute!!!! lady doesnt stop to smell the dandelions...she tries to eat them


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

she is adorable!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh huh Mommy whats this ..... She's as pretty as a picture soooo photogenic xx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I love that little tuft of white on her head


----------

